# SURREY MEET - What a great night!



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

SEE PAGE 3 FOR FULL DETAILS AND CONFIRMED LISTS


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

look Kam none wants to meet you ;D


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

> look Kam none wants to meet you ;D


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

OK, I WILL GO AND TAKE A RIDE DOWN THE A3 ON MY OWN

:'(


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Kam...

Sorry you missed the last one. You'll probably only have to wait a few weeks until the next Surrey meet anyhow - as we tend to have them quite often.

Re: Boxhill - good suggestion. We did that once before (many moons ago) and I think Danksy (former TT owner) led us all up the Hill itself by mistake. There were prob 20 cars - we had to go right to the top to be able to turn round!

Anyhow - I think Boxhill is good - but it would be even better on a Summer evening? So maybe give that one another couple of months. Though I'm up for it now if everyone else is !!

Damian


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

I'll be up for a Surrey meet ;D


----------



## S2U_TT (May 8, 2002)

I'll be up for it as well!


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Yep - since the Chairman and Secretary of the OC live about 3 miles from Boxhill, guess we'd better show for this one! Does anyone want to suggest a date?

Damien I _know_ he is just waiting to get anonther chance at the Z4 

Lou


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> since the Chairman and Secretary of the OC live about 3 miles from Boxhill


 :?: - am i missing summit here

James.


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Come on then name a date, a few of us SE boys are interested now :wink:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Kam can i come  i was only joking about no one wanting to meet you


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

OK, I have some interest 

How about Friday 16th April in the eve.

Tej to late you are not welcome


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Only problem there is the next day is the Power Engineering RR day :?


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

kam said:


> OK, I have some interest
> 
> How about Friday 16th April in the eve.
> 
> Tej to late you are not welcome


come on Kam dont be like that, ill get Wasto come aswell, we both really bad about making fun at you, im ok for friday, but do the next friday.


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

sorry, say that again!


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Either Friday is OK for me, then on for a Ruby


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> > since the Chairman and Secretary of the OC live about 3 miles from Boxhill
> 
> 
> :?: - am i missing summit here
> ...


That'll teach you to work late :wink:

L


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

Hi James
I am trying to organise a Surrey meet, maybe on Friday 16th April.

Kam


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

SO where is this gonna be??, Box hill, Epsom Downs?? nice roads round there, plus t would be a good photo op, if we get enough cars together.

Or Esher, some ok roads round there too. 

Come on Kam let us know!


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

Ok, Epsom downs.

Meet in pub car park looking over the downs. Suggest two dates Friday 16th or Sunday 18th April.

Will confirm pub.


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

Oh dear I can't make that weekend I have to work   ............ in Milan


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

what about the Friday 16th


----------



## jrv (Jan 29, 2004)

Hi Guys,

May pop up and join you if that's ok as the 16th is good for me?

Regards
JRV
(Shaun & Gina)
Southampton, Hants


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

April 16th, is good for me


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Here we go again. Maybe. Sorry I can't commit but my birthday's on the 17th and it being the weekend I might be away somewhere.


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

Ok, list for Friday 16th April (EVE) as follows;

ME [smiley=dude.gif] 
Tej [smiley=gorgeous.gif] 
Damian (pos)
SaulTTR
S2U_TT
T7
TTVIC
JRV
Nutts (pos)
Dubcat (pos)
Jog ("as sure as he can be at the moment" )

Will post details of Pub in Epsom Downs, over looking the race course.
Please post reply to be added to list. NUMBERS ARE GOING UP!


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

kam said:


> Ok, list for Friday 16th April as follows;
> 
> ME [smiley=dude.gif]
> Tej [smiley=gorgeous.gif]
> ...


What does that mean kam, is it i have a girlfriend while you seen to be with a Guy who keeps his head going up and down on you! :shock: :shock: :shock:

Dont know what kind of meet this is becoming! LOL


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

NuTTs will prob be there too....


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

t7 said:


> NuTTs will prob be there too....


That will be good t7

Hope to see you there


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

I'll try to be there 90% thats a yes - WAK? Not coming old chap? Go on - it's not that far away! Would be good to see you again mate.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Please add me to the list under the heading of "as sure as he can be at the moment"
I will try to get more from the South to come too.
Will follow you up Shaun!


----------



## jrv (Jan 29, 2004)

jog said:


> Please add me to the list under the heading of "as sure as he can be at the moment"
> I will try to get more from the South to come too.
> Will follow you up Shaun!


Yep ok, Still ok at the moment but as you know my shifts can change at the last minute. Will let you know either way Mark. Would like to meet some of the Surrey gang though!

JRV


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

Ok, list for Friday 16th April as follows. PLEASE CONFIRM FOR NUMBERS
ALL LOOKING GOOD FOR FRIDAY!

ME 
Tej ...CONFIRMED [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Damian (pos) 
SaulTTR...CONFIRMED [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
S2U_TT 
TTVIC ...CONFIRMED [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
JRV ... CONFIRMED [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Nutts (pos) 
Dubcat (pos) 
Jog ...CONFIRMED [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Wak ... CONFIRMED [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Ronin ... CONFIRMED [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Happy Days ...CONFIRMED [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Kop ...CONFIRMED [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Snaxo ... CONFIRMED [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Thinksta ... CONFIRMED [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
ttroy225 ...CONFIRMED [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
laurie ... CONFIRMED [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
t7 ...CONFIRMED [smiley=gorgeous.gif]

Meet at 20.00 *TATTENHAM CORNER PUB*, corner of *Old London Road & Tattenham Corner Road *Epsom Downs. Very large car park outside of pub, see map links below.

http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.srf?x ... newmap.srf

http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.srf?x ... newmap.srf


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Think you'll have to count me out. Planning to go away somewhere that day. Don't know where yet. Midweek meets are so much easier for me.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Kam,
Looks like I will be there. What time at the Pub?
Cheers
Mark


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

Hi 
Will be good to see you, 20.00.

Hope this is ok for most.

Kam



jog said:


> Kam,
> Looks like I will be there. What time at the Pub?
> Cheers
> Mark


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

See you then


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Guys unfortunately I'm not going to be able to make this one anymore... suffice it to say that I am a bit annoyed :x hope you have a good one and I'll see you next time

L


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

I WILL BE THERE, SEE YOU ALL THEN


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Yup me too


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

SaulTTR said:


> Yup me too


GREAT, WILL BE GOOD TO MEET YOU 8)


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Likewise mate, looking forward to it :wink:


----------



## jrv (Jan 29, 2004)

Sounds good to me also, see you all there.

Jog, I'll contact you regarding a meeting place before we head up to Surrey ok!

Regards

Shaun
JRV


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

See you there :roll:


----------



## happy days (Apr 3, 2004)

Can i come to ? it will be my first meet.
happy days


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Happy days, welcome to the forum and of course you can attend, we will all look forward to seeing you.


----------



## kop (Aug 9, 2002)

I am also coming!!!

Defo!!!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

kop said:


> I am also coming!!!
> 
> Defo!!!


I'm not coming if he's coming, he's like my alter-ego but a dark side.

I'm luke he's darth, he has a black TT of evil :twisted: , I have a white TT of gooda! [smiley=wings.gif]

[smiley=clown.gif]


----------



## kop (Aug 9, 2002)

Wak said:


> kop said:
> 
> 
> > I am also coming!!!
> ...


LOL

[smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Thinksta (Mar 26, 2004)

Hello all,

If it's not too late can I add my name to the list? I picked up my TT last week, and it would be great to meet some more owners...

(Darth Vader: I know what your getting for Christmas Luke...)

Cheers.


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

Thinksta said:


> Hello all,
> 
> If it's not too late can I add my name to the list? I picked up my TT last week, and it would be great to meet some more owners...
> 
> ...


NO PROBLEM, I WILL ADD YOU TO THE LIST


----------



## Thinksta (Mar 26, 2004)

Ta.

(Darth Vader: I felt your presence.)


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Oooh!   Could be up for this...Haven't been to a meet for a while and I'll be in Kingston Friday. 8) 8)


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

ttroy225 said:


> Oooh!   Could be up for this...Haven't been to a meet for a while and I'll be in Kingston Friday. 8) 8)


I WILL PUT YOU DOWN AS CONFIRMED FOR NOW


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Ready for tonight lads


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

SaulTTR said:


> Ready for tonight lads


Going to be a good turn out, looks like the sun is going to be out 8)


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Got another one.
Looks like there will be three from Southampton now:
Me, JRV and Laurie.
[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

jog said:


> Got another one.
> Looks like there will be three from Southampton now:
> Me, JRV and Laurie.
> [smiley=cheers.gif]


KEEP THEM COMING! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Grrrr - will kill the ex :evil:

What time are you getting there? Could pop up in the A6 with the kids :roll: to say hi....

Louise


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

t7 said:


> Grrrr - will kill the ex :evil:
> 
> What time are you getting there? Could pop up in the A6 with the kids :roll: to say hi....
> 
> Louise


meeting at 20.00 ....wil put you back on list


----------



## Thinksta (Mar 26, 2004)

What's the plan, drink and chat at 8 then out for a drive?


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

Thinksta said:


> What's the plan, drink and chat at 8 then out for a drive?


Don't have any plan, it is a good location to just chill and have a drink [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Thinksta (Mar 26, 2004)

Booby gravey, see you there. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## jonparr (Nov 23, 2003)

Just found out about tonights meet. Room for 1 more?? :?: :?:


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

I've just seen this thread and would quite like to attend my first meet if that is ok?

Simon.


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

I think I should be able to make it, scratch my name down please!!!

Thanks


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Hi all, great to meet everyone.

as always so many to speak to..

that was a huge turnout...20ish cars.

Was's angle eyes are fantastic, the latest version which is as professional as it gets look awesome when he's driving behind you.

Fun evening, I couldnt vagcom a 150, anyone heard of vag com issues on 04 model cars? :?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Wanted to try and get to this, but was mid M1... not spending as much time on-line at the mo', but hopefully should make the next one!!


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Nice evening every one, nice to meet new faces 

Saul


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

Good to see everyone, brilliant turnout!!

Kam is hereby proclaimed the "Master of Meets"


----------



## happy days (Apr 3, 2004)

Good to meet you all last night 

thanks kam for arranging a excellent night


----------



## jrv (Jan 29, 2004)

Hi Guy's

What a great meet last night and what an eye opener seeing so many 'radical' mods that some of you guys have made to their TT's....keep it up!

Certainly worth the trip up from Southampton, look forward to seeing some of you at our next meet on May 12th 

Was, that product we discussed is Autoglym Extra Gloss Protection, Ggold label on front, classed as paintwork sealant/protection. Seems to work on my Raven Black as you saw, good luck :roll:

Regards
Shaun
JRV


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

what a great meeting, huge turn out 20 TTs  has to be a record :!: it was good meeting you all. Shame it got too dark for any pictures 

*Kam* cheers for arranging it mate. I loved your new exhaust tips btw

*Wak* thanks for the compliment, have you placed your order yet :wink: 
*
Shaun* cheers mate I will go get me some as your Raven was immaculate.


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

Hi all
What a great meet, numbers just kept coming! 20 last count?

Was good to meet you all, nice to see so many interesting cars. Thank you to you guys from Southampton for taking the time to travel up. I will have to try and come down to southampton on your next cruise.

Would be a good location again to meet up on a weekend and take a cruise this time.

Jog great colour combo!

Cheers guys

Kam
p.s. WAS your torches helped no end!..thanks for coming so far


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Hey, great evening guys (what a nice butch of people you are) and such a big turnout. Well done Kam for organising what turned out to be a popular event.

Shame there was no time for a photo or two - perhaps next time 

KAM : Red with silver  = Silver with Red 

Hope some of you can come down to Southampton soon (See SolenTTeers Meets).

Cheers

Mark


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

jog said:


> Hey, great evening guys (what a nice butch of people you are) and such a big turnout. Well done Kam for organising what turned out to be a popular event.
> 
> Shame there was no time for a photo or two - perhaps next time
> 
> ...


Hey Mark
The best two combos!  
I will have to re-arrange a weekend meet same palce in the summer.

Web site for amourfend as discussed; http://www.armourfend.com


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Thanks Kam :wink:


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Sounds like I missed a good one. Oh well. See some of you at the next hants meet.


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

phil said:


> Sounds like I missed a good one. Oh well. See some of you at the next hants meet.


Hi Phil
Look out for the next one!


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Guys
Next Southampton Meet 5th May (TBC).
Try to come if you can (its not that far).
Jog


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

jog said:


> Guys
> Next Southampton Meet 5th May (TBC).
> Try to come if you can (its not that far).
> Jog


Have a client in Southampton, so will mix this one with business


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

omg looks like I missed a good one, thats a record, I know there are a lot of TT's is Surrey, but I didnt think there was 20!! :wink:

Feel free to organise another!! This time hopefully I wont be 2000 miles away!!

Donna


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

donna_kebab said:


> omg looks like I missed a good one, thats a record, I know there are a lot of TT's is Surrey, but I didnt think there was 20!! :wink:
> 
> Feel free to organise another!! This time hopefully I wont be 2000 miles away!!
> 
> Donna


The location was great, I am planning to organise another in the summer on a weekend.

Hope to see you there.


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Location was really good, will be excellent in the summer


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

SaulTTR said:


> Location was really good, will be excellent in the summer


Lucky you found it really! :roll: :lol:


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

:lol:

I just joined the convoy :wink:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Any of you guys comming down to Southampton next Wednesday


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

I will still try, will comfirm on Tue's


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

kam said:


> I will still try, will comfirm on Tue's


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------

